# Is it possible to make this guy tasty.



## jesse garcia (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey Guys I trapped this guy this morning, but is there anyone in the world that can make one of these stinky raskals taste good.


----------



## hoghunter (Aug 12, 2005)

How big is he?


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Depends on how big he is but YES..MANY ways!!


----------



## jesse garcia (Nov 28, 2008)

He's probably 150 - 160 pounds worth of stinky.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Drop him, dress him and cook him!! 

Make ya some sausage with some regular pork, cook the hams on the pit...you gotcha some good eatin right there.

Some folks will feed em corn and water them for a short time and say its better...Havent tried that yet.

I love to eat wild hogs... I prefer it over almost any other huntin' critter.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Give him to me and I will show you what to do with him.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

You can cut him and turn him back loose. I find them over 200 lbs to be too stinky to mess with. But alot has to do with what they have been eating.
as long as this one does not have any old wounds when you start into him and dont find any green oozing meat you will be good to go. 
Take a hunk of meat and fry it up in a pan to see if its even worth slapping him on ice to bleed out. 
I would reccomend that once you get him in the cooler keep it iced down well for at least 7-10 days draining once or twice daily you can go as long as 2 weeks on ice be sure to keep the meat suspeneded in ice and not laying on the bottom or sides of the cooler. Add regular table salt to keep things colder like half a can for the cooler with 40+lbs of ice for a 120 qt cooler.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

yuck


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Feed him out for 7 to 10 day's if you have the time or hookset's way will work as well.. Good Luck...


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Just shot 1 last Monday that was pushing over 250#. He had a strong smell, but not really a stink. We cleaned, quartered and iced for 3 days. Mom made tamales outa him on Christmas day and everyone loved the taste. Even gave half a section of ribs to a buddy to smoke and his wife, who has never eaten wild pork, loved 'um. I believe it's all in the care during cleaning and preperation.


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

Let him calm down and get settled and then kill him. The adrenaline build up when a boar gets worked up is what gives them the bad taste.


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

He will be alright if theres any question in the future just cut into the meat after you skin the next one if the meat doesnt smell it all good.We eat big boars all the time no problem. Ive processed them up to 450# and it was good.it all depends on what they have been eating.Good luck


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

That's what I was thinking!!lol Bleed him out in ice water for about 3-5 days draining daily.I did a 250 lb boar and he was as good as any 100lb hog I have eaten.


Gator gar said:


> Give him to me and I will show you what to do with him.


----------



## B (May 29, 2007)

I have also heard of soaking the meat in rasberry vinegar for a few days and they will be good to go


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

the backstraps and tender loins are excellent. use the rest of it for coyote bait.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

you got to be kidding me? he's perfect for rump roast and sausage!!!!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh yeh if you geta good brisket to add with him it make excellent sausage!!!!


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

He should be good for tamales and sausage. Keep the backstraps and tenders and prepare on grill or smoker.


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

*Wild Pigs*

I remeber from my youth I had a Great Uncle in South Carolina who hunted pigs with dogs. He would catch the live, using "catch dogs" and the truss them up and take them home. He would then put them in a strong pen and feed them out on corn for 5-6 weeks before killing them. They were great eating!

He had a scar on his forearm which ran all the way to his elbow that he got from a boar as he was getting the catch dogs off him. I must have been a nasty wound as it was completely healed and was at least one inch wide. Said he didn't go to the doctor as it wasn't that bad and it would heal.

My uncle died in 1963 at 94 years of age and was one of the best, toughest men I have ever known in my life. He would tell you about fighting in the Spanish American War if you asked him about it but lamented he was too old to go to WW1.

They don't grow men like that anymore.


----------



## doctorliver (Mar 23, 2007)

I've shot many a hog. In fact I have one sittin' in my freezer from last week. I find them to be very tasty if properly prepared. I smoke the hams and I even put the roasts in a crockpot. The backstraps are by far the best slowcooked.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Take the hams and inject them with Italian dressing and rub them down with bbq rub.Cook them on the pit for 3- 4 hours at 250-275 degrees then wrap in foil let them cook another 3 hours or until the meat is pulling off the bone. I have had people bypass some good Brisket to get to the pig.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

They are only ugly and stinky on the outside.....kinda like some 2coolers.


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

Wild pork is really good., less fat. When cooking you will have to use some olive oil or bacon, to help.


----------



## localRN (Dec 21, 2008)

kill, field dress and quarter, cover in ice for 4-5 days and it be perfect. Stew, potroast and ribs on the grill is all I do. 


If you want to fatten that hog for couple weeks, the better. The taste will also be much better. Get 5 bags of corn from Walmart and once all gone, that hog will put in more weight equals to more meat.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Bobby Miller said:


> They are only ugly and stinky on the outside.....kinda like some 2coolers.


 Now that is funny and probably true...LOL. :rotfl:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

KILL HIM GRAB HIS SHEATH MILK IT. CASTORATE HIM ASAP then field dress him thats all you gotta do the meat is all the same. wait till you see what you milk outta the sheath. nasty!!!!!!! but it saves the pork!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

shoot him high in the head with a .22. this stuns them long enough to run in and cut the carotid arteries and bleed him out.
careful field-dressing and skinning are also a must.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes, it's called 22 mag in the ear and sausage. rs


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

_"as long as this one does not have any old wounds when you start into him and dont find any green oozing meat you will be good to go._ "

Ack! Ack! Ptewy!! Yech!

Ack!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

dbarham said:


> KILL HIM GRAB HIS SHEATH MILK IT. CASTORATE HIM ASAP then field dress him thats all you gotta do the meat is all the same. wait till you see what you milk outta the sheath. nasty!!!!!!! but it saves the pork!


Finally!!! Someone other than myself and my cousin, know what to do to a boar hog. I have been wanting to say this all along, but thought everyone would think I was crazy.

This works and it works good. My cousin learned it from an old black man and passed it on to me. The first time I did it, I though he was making a joke out of it. That nasty ejaculate that comes out stinks to high heaven. Pull him away from it and castrate as this guy says. Cut penis and all off, all the way back until you get the testicles too. The meat will taste just as good as any you have eaten.

I would let him calm down for awhile, then head shoot him and drop him with one shot and appy this method. I promise you, it will work. I have done it and will continue to do it on every wild boar hog I shoot.

If the hog is in "Heat" and frothing out the mouth, I don't think anything can get the taste out. But just normal hunting conditions, with a one shot drop and you will be fine.

This just blows my mind that someone else practices this method. I know hog hunters that have hunted forever that have never even heard of doing this. Again, IT WORKS.

Way to go dbarham!!!!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Lot of good advise on this thread. There's some dang good pork chop's on that fellow. :cheers:


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Best fried pork chop I ever ate were from a wild hog. And they were good the next day also.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

JLand said:


> I remeber from my youth I had a Great Uncle in South Carolina who hunted pigs with dogs. He would catch the live, using "catch dogs" and the truss them up and take them home. He would then put them in a strong pen and feed them out on corn for 5-6 weeks before killing them. They were great eating!
> 
> He had a scar on his forearm which ran all the way to his elbow that he got from a boar as he was getting the catch dogs off him. I must have been a nasty wound as it was completely healed and was at least one inch wide. Said he didn't go to the doctor as it wasn't that bad and it would heal.
> 
> ...


OT, but you were lucky to know a man like that.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

In my exper if they are worked up, been with a sow, or if shot and he runs off to die you will run your neighbors off cooking him. If you have a place for him a cpl of months, rope him on both ends and stretch out, n change him. In a month or so he will loose his shield and will be very tasty. We try and cut all boars, cut tail off so as to reconginze at a distance. You won't find a better eatn hog once you have had a bar hog. Do agree, when field dressing take the gland around the end of pecker (softball size) with the rest...WW


----------



## jesse garcia (Nov 28, 2008)

:cheers: Wow !! Thanks for all the info my fellow Hunters. I just don't know if I could get that intimate with a boar hog.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

KillaHookset said:


> You can cut him and turn him back loose. I find them *over 200 lbs *to be too stinky to mess with. But alot has to do with what they have been eating.
> as long as this one does not have any old wounds when you start into him and dont find any green oozing meat you will be good to go.
> Take a hunk of meat and fry it up in a pan to see if its even worth slapping him on ice to bleed out.
> I would reccomend that once you get him in the cooler keep it iced down well for at least 7-10 days draining once or twice daily you can go as long as 2 weeks on ice be sure to keep the meat suspeneded in ice and not laying on the bottom or sides of the cooler. Add regular table salt to keep things colder like half a can for the cooler with 40+lbs of ice for a 120 qt cooler.


Some regions Yes, but ours in the "old ocean" area all eat good, the boars may stink on the out side, but cut 'em open and the meat smells great and eats great Too! But , i had a place behind belleville and none of the porkers were worth eating, all dayumd nasty!:wink:


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

shot him gut -skin rinse him really good and if you can hang him in a cooler for about 4 days.if not quarter -em up stick -em in a ice chest with a salt water brien,put enough salt in the ice water to float a egg,let him set in it for 12 hrs.all good from there...


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

Gator gar said:


> Finally!!! Someone other than myself and my cousin, know what to do to a boar hog. I have been wanting to say this all along, but thought everyone would think I was crazy.
> 
> This works and it works good. My cousin learned it from an old black man and passed it on to me. The first time I did it, I though he was making a joke out of it. That nasty ejaculate that comes out stinks to high heaven. Pull him away from it and castrate as this guy says. Cut penis and all off, all the way back until you get the testicles too. The meat will taste just as good as any you have eaten.
> 
> ...


Gross! The day I make a pig ejaculate is also the day I go iceskating in h-e-double hockey sticks. I'm all about eating a sow but I can think of a lot of better things to do with the boars (like donate them to less fortunate). And I'm not saying your method doesn't work, I'm just saying that doens't sound like a whole lot of fun to me, maybe for the pig though.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

anyone ever see me doing that has my permission to just shot me,but please tell my father i died a hero


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

If he stinks already, the answer is NO. You may do what othere said and cut him and turn him out. It simply isn't worth the time and effort for that stinks. I've seen people stink the entire house up cooking a stinky one.


----------



## BOOM VANG (Jul 14, 2008)

To test if the meat is ok or not cut a piece off the ham or shoulder, put it in the microwave for a minute or two, if it stinks it is no bueno. My dad always told me to ice a wild hog for at least 3 days prior to eating.


----------



## SurfGorda (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hogs are good (...to eat)*

Absolutely. Hogs are terrific table fare. In my opinion, much better than venison. I've found the sows to be better to eat than the boars, in general. However, when Boars are under 100 lbs, they are usually good to eat. My place is overrun with hogs (we killed over 60 last year and still frequently see 15 - 20 at a time under feeders). We cleaned most of the hogs, except for the occasional pig that was really stinky or unhealthy looking. We cleaned one last week that had some sort of cancer all inside - it was discarded immediately! Like any game, the smaller, the better taste the meat has. The best size is 30 - 150 lbs.

Lots of people soak the meat in ice water and bleed them out, but this is not really necessary unless you are trying to eat an older boar or just want a piece of mind that it might be too gamey otherwise. The number one rule to making your game taste good is to clean it and get the meat, cooled down and on ice quickly (within an hour or two) unless the weather is in the 30's then you can gut em and let em hang for a while.

The hunter that carries the deer or hog around on the top of his car or back of the truck for two days is the one that keeps the "Gamey"
flavor reputation alive.:texasflag


----------



## jesse garcia (Nov 28, 2008)

:cheers: I'll have to admitt to my fellow hunters that my family including myself are a bit spoiled. We want our venision to taste like steak, our wid pigs to taste domestic, and we don't want our fish to taste fishy. Thats not the way I was brought up, but raising three girls changed things a bit. They still love to eat wild game as long as dad cooks it.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Gator gar said:


> Finally!!! Someone other than myself and my cousin, know what to do to a boar hog. I have been wanting to say this all along, but thought everyone would think I was crazy.
> 
> This works and it works good. My cousin learned it from an old black man and passed it on to me. The first time I did it, I though he was making a joke out of it. That nasty ejaculate that comes out stinks to high heaven. Pull him away from it and castrate as this guy says. Cut penis and all off, all the way back until you get the testicles too. The meat will taste just as good as any you have eaten.
> 
> ...


Well I think I will need to see a video of this to make sure I get it right next time!


----------



## robott (Aug 2, 2005)

lots of butter


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gator gar said:


> Finally!!! Someone other than myself and my cousin, know what to do to a boar hog. I have been wanting to say this all along, but thought everyone would think I was crazy.
> 
> This works and it works good. My cousin learned it from an old black man and passed it on to me. The first time I did it, I though he was making a joke out of it. That nasty ejaculate that comes out stinks to high heaven. Pull him away from it and castrate as this guy says. Cut penis and all off, all the way back until you get the testicles too. The meat will taste just as good as any you have eaten.
> 
> ...


 i learned from an ole river bottom black man JOE COOPER he also hung dead crows in the trap to detour the crows from eating his corn! he said 'they see they cousin hangin there they will think twice! they did!:dance:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

BOOM VANG said:


> To test if the meat is ok or not cut a piece off the ham or shoulder, put it in the microwave for a minute or two, if it stinks it is no bueno. My dad always told me to ice a wild hog for at least 3 days prior to eating.


 yeah and keep draining the ice water till the blood clears this in additon to squeezing his sheath will do the meat all the GOOD!:brew:


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Ive shot and processed upwards of 30 plus pigs this year, sows, boars, footballs, big ones, little ones, you name it. Never had to er....hum...."get intimate" with any of them. If you take care while cleaning them, you wont have any problems at all. Bigger boars 200+ usually get made into steaks and chops, backstraps into jerky, everything else is a mixture of pan sausage, link sausage, GROUND PORK or chili meat. I use ground pork in just about anything, cant even remember the last time I bought ground beef. Its lean, tasty and best of all, basically free.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok, so somebody walk me through this... You just grab the sheath and squeeze?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Bayscout22 said:


> Ok, so somebody walk me through this... You just grab the sheath and squeeze?


Yep, then you pump it four or five times and look out. Once it comes out, get the pig away from it. Then cut the penis away from the belly back to the testicles and remove them too.

The guy asked how he could make that pig edible. We gave him a tried and true answer. Like I said, I don't think it would work if the boar is in heat and all lathered up.

This is a more of a at the feeder and a head shot scenario. If he is in the cage and all worked up, then let him calm down and then head shoot him. Ya'll can jjoke about it all you want, but if you want the meat to taste good, look over your shoulder and make sure no-one is watching and give it a shot.

Me, I don't care if the Pope is watching. If I kill it, I'm going to do my best to salvage the meat. I cooked a bone in loin from a boar hog one night for my church. i couldn't convince them old timers that that was a boar hog. It was just too good..

No, I didn't tell them the process. They would look at me funny, the same way most of you have.. I guess some things are better left unsaid.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*nasty*



Gator gar said:


> Finally!!! Someone other than myself and my cousin, know what to do to a boar hog. I have been wanting to say this all along, but thought everyone would think I was crazy.
> 
> This works and it works good. My cousin learned it from an old black man and passed it on to me. The first time I did it, I though he was making a joke out of it. That nasty ejaculate that comes out stinks to high heaven. Pull him away from it and castrate as this guy says. Cut penis and all off, all the way back until you get the testicles too. The meat will taste just as good as any you have eaten.
> 
> ...


i'm not hog hunter, but i do love wild hog...I can honestly say on everything i love i will just take your word for it. if you ever go into the hog killin/skinnin business you will get no competition from me. You will be Walmart, i will be the mom and pop shop that has to close down b/c i can't compete.lol Just messin with you guys.lol


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

You know ... most of the pigs that are slaughtered in the market for your table are well over 300 lbs.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*2ND CASTRATION*

I second the castration. In fact, pork and beef from the supermarket or meat market has been castrated. THey gain weight faster and definetly tast better.

When bores are just to big, it is just better to leave them out to the coyotes. But if they are smaller, cut them off and feed them in a pen for a while.

I was in rural(pampas), Argentina, South America and the local cowboys would chase them on horse back and rope them. It is common practice that if they catch a pig and has his jews, they take out their knife and cut them off, and let them loose again. They don't have a big of a problem as we do here in Texas. If its a sow or a castrated pig it goes to the table.



Gator gar said:


> Finally!!! Someone other than myself and my cousin, know what to do to a boar hog. I have been wanting to say this all along, but thought everyone would think I was crazy.
> 
> This works and it works good. My cousin learned it from an old black man and passed it on to me. The first time I did it, I though he was making a joke out of it. That nasty ejaculate that comes out stinks to high heaven. Pull him away from it and castrate as this guy says. Cut penis and all off, all the way back until you get the testicles too. The meat will taste just as good as any you have eaten.
> 
> ...


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Gator gar said:


> Yep, then you pump it four or five times and look out. Once it comes out, get the pig away from it. Then cut the penis away from the belly back to the testicles and remove them too.
> 
> The guy asked how he could make that pig edible. We gave him a tried and true answer. Like I said, I don't think it would work if the boar is in heat and all lathered up.
> 
> ...


Dayum I've heard of JERKED chicken but this is rediculous!!!
Rick


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Something an old farmer taught me that works great at taking the stink out of a boar and is a little simpler than the aforementioned ejaculatory method, is like others have said, put him in a draining cooler for a week, but quarter up some onions and garlic and put them in there with him. After a week, the stank is gone, the meat is great and it's kind of pre-seasoned! I have done this on many hogs and it works like a charm.


----------



## Corksoaker (Feb 16, 2008)

Leave the boar hogs for the coyotes to eat, if they will even bother, very few boars will be worth spending time cleaning! Boar hogs produce a pheromone called Androstenone before they reach sexual maturity, it is stored in their fat cells and can't be removed regardless what you soak them in or marinate them with, it's the stinch that smells like a combination of wild onions and skunk ****. There is a certain percentage of the human population that can't smell or taste Androstenone, the reason some folks say there's nothing wrong with boar hog meat. I've even killed a few 20-30 pounders that were'nt fit for the table. Stick to cleaning and eating the sows and gilts and you won't have to worry with all the time consuming preparations, just kill, clean, season, cook and eat! My 2 cents.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

THROW HIM TO THE DOGS!!


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

I take the front shoulders inject it with marinade(strained viva,tonys,butter lemon what ever you want to put in it). I cook one side for about a hour and a half, flip it over for another hour and a half, just make sure there is no flame to torch the meat. Make sure you sauce it down a little with brush with Viva to keep from burning to much. Take it off, stick it in foil with carrots, cut potatos, sliced onions and dump a bottle of Picante on it. Stick it in the oven for another couple of hours and it's ready for some very good eating!!!


----------



## simply hooked (Sep 7, 2008)

*stinky*

Its a hog, not a bug. theres some other things that are stinky and you dudes go crazy to get it.. think about it . 3-4 days on ice , let the blood water out . Use freezer paper and paper to freeze it, yummy. Treat it like any other meat ,everyone has there own taste.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

buckbuddy said:


> THROW HIM TO THE DOGS!!


Bucky, you responded to a 7 month old post, and I am going to tell Sandy what you said. That pig might give her fleas!!! rs


----------

